# أهم نصائح تساعدك في الحفاظ على هاتف آيفون | آي ويفر



## ألضياء (16 مارس 2021)

*

6 نصائح تساعدك في الحفاظ على هاتف آيفون | آي ويفر







أصبح الهاتف المحمول جزء أساسي في يوم وحياة الإنسان في عصرنا الحالي مما أدى إلى إستخدام الهاتف لوقت طويل وبالتالي قد تحتاج إلى شحنه أكثر من مرة وأنت بالخارج لذا فإن الشاحن المتنقل هو الحل التكنولوجي لهذه المشكلة حتى تستطيع شحن هاتفك بالخارج أو في حالة عدم وجود أي تيار كهربائي من خلاله.
توجد العديد من أنواع وأحجام وأشكال الشاحن المتنقل وهذا ما يجعلك تشعر بالكثير من الحيرة والقلق عند شراء شاحن متنقل لهاتفك لذا يساعدك هذا المقال في تقديم أهم النصائح لشراء الشاحن المتنقل المناسب لهاتفك.


6 نصائح تساعدك في اختيار الشاحن المتنقل المناسب لك: 

 1.معرفة حجم البطارية:

يعد من المهم معرفة ما هو حجم بطاريتك وسعتها قبل شراء الشاحن المتنقل حيث أنك لا بد من شرائك لشاحن تكون سعته أكبر أو مساوية لسعة وحجم بطاريتك وذلك لضمان أنه المناسب لشحن هاتفك.

 2.تحديد سعة الشاحن المتنقل:

عليك تحديد هل تريد هذا الشاحن المتنقل لشحن هاتفك فقط أم لشحن أكثر من هاتف أم لشحن أجهزة أخرى بجانب هاتفك فذلك يساعدك في تحديد السعة الخاصة بالشاحن المتنقل والتي يجب أن تغطي الجهاز الذي تريده من أجله.
إذا أردت هذا الشاحن لشحن هاتفك فقط، عليك تحديد هل تريده لشحنه مرة واحدة في اليوم إذا عليك اختيار شاحن ذو سعة مقاربة لسعة هاتفك فقط أما إذا أردته لشحن هاتفك أكثر من مرة في اليوم عليك اختيار سعة أكبر.

 3.تحديد ميزانية:

توجد العديد من أنواع وأحجام وسعة الشاحن المتنقل لذا من المهم أن تقوم بوضع ميزانية مناسبة تساعدك في الحصول على شاحن متنقل ذو جودة عالية و يناسب هاتفك، كما أن ذلك يساعدك في البحث في الفئة التي قمت بتحديدها واختيار الأفضل منها والمناسب في نفس الوقت.

 4.اختيار نوع الشاحن المتنقل:

بسبب انتشار الشاحن المتنقل وظهور العديد من الأنواع الأصلية والغير أصلية أصبح مهم جدا اختيارك لنوع جيد من الشاحن المتنقل حتى لا يتلف بسرعة، لذا احرص في البحث عن أفضل الأنواع المعروفة واختر منها المناسب لك وذلك لتحصل على شاحن ذو جودة عالية.
يعد من المهم اختيار نوع جيد من الشاحن المتنقل وذلك للحفاظ على بطارية هاتفك حتى لا يؤثر على بطارية هاتفك بأي نوع من أنواع الضرر أو التلف.
كما يجب عليك اختيار نوع شاحن متنقل يحتوي على العديد من المخارج وذلك للإستفادة منه في شح أكثر من هاتف، كما أن عليك التأكد من وجود مؤشر أو علامات تدل على نسبة الشحن في الشاحن المتنقل لتتمكن من معرفة هل هو مشحون أم يحتاج إلى الشحن.

 5.التأكد من ملحقات الشاحن المتنقل:

احرص عند شرائك للشاحن المتنقل على التأكد من أنه يحتوي على أسلاك وكوابل شحن متاحة ومتوفرة في العديد من المتاجر حتى لا تقع في مشكلة فيما بعد من عدم توافر أو وجود هذه الكوابل والأسلاك التي تصل الشاحن بهاتفك وتصل الشاحن بالتيار الكهربائي للشحن.
إذا لم تجد كوابل أو أسلاك متوفرة في العديد من المتاجر عليك البحث عن نوع آخر تتوافر ملحقاته حتى لا تضطر إلى عدم استخدام الشاحن المتنقل في حالة تلف الأسلاك الخاصة به.

 6.تحديد حجم الشاحن المتنقل:

احرص على اختيار وتحديد الحجم الذي تريده من الشاحن حيث أن هناك العديد من الأحجام المختلفة الكبيرة والصغيرة والمتوسطة لذا إذا أردت وضعه في شنطة ونقله معك في العديد من الأماكن بسهولة، عليك اختيار الحجم المناسب لك في النقل.


كما يفضل اختيارك للشاحن الذي يتوافق مع نوع جهازك واحرص على أن يكون من ماركة معروفة، ويمكنك معرفة المزيد عن ما تحتاج إليه لهاتفك من خلال:

اكسسوارات أبل 
شاشات ايفون اصلية
صيانة ابل
آيربودز
آبل واتش
​*


----------

